# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Nova funcionalidade de REEFFORUM

## Julio Macieira

Olá compaheiros de RF

Como certamente muitos já observarão, REEFFORUM tem crescido de dia para dia, e o aparecimento de novos membros obriga-nos a algumas medidas de controlo. Por isso, a partir de hoje vai ser possivel penalizar qualquer membro (em x dias) sem que possa aceder ao nosso forum.

Irá ser dada uma especial atenção a promenores de "linguagem", "provocação" ou mesmo de comentários descabidos da contextualização de um tópico.

Essas penalizações, poderão ir de um dia, até a expulsão completa desse membro.

----------


## António Paes

Olá,

Epá, Júlio, não sei o que te levou a tomar esta nova postura, acho que até agora tudo tem corrido num mínimo de cortezia, se bem que por vezes roçou a má educação, mas essa funcionalidade de expulsão de membros... isso no reefforum ... não estava à espera.  :Prabaixo:  

António Paes

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá António

O membro não foi expulso. Foi penalizado por 3 dias apenas.
O membro continua a poder aceder ao nosso forum e a lêr os nossos artigos, apenas ficou inibido de colocar tópicos ou comentários durante esse tempo.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Qual membro ? Isso já está em vigor ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

Estive a ler os tópicos de ontem e já percebi.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

Já foi criada uma nova catgoria de utilizadores.
"Utilizadores Suspensos"

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Júlio, concordo plenamente com esta postura. Por vezes, aqui e não só, há indivíduos que não entendem a irmandade que este Hobby proporciona. Desde irritações descabidas até ataques pessoais, passando por comentários menos próprios e escrita imperceptível, aqui vemos de tudo. Há que ter uma forma de mostrar a estas pessoas que há normas a cumprir. Estamos aqui para nos ajudarmos e não para nos degladiarmos. Tú sabes isto, .......eu sei aquilo,....... juntos, sabemos duas coisas.
Aplaudo esta forma de controlar os que não sabem o que são normas.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu aprovo esta medida desde que a sua utilizaçao seja feita só apenas em casos realmente extremos  :Smile:  até agora é assim que tem sido.  :Wink:

----------

